# right arm bigger than left need adviced



## hwrdmcd (Apr 7, 2010)

due to a motorcycle wreck that left my left arm usless for 2 yrs ive got bout 1/2 inch difference that id like to make even. has anyone had to deal 

with this? and have any advice how to train to make it up? right is 17 1/4 left is just over 16 3/4....


----------



## T_man (Apr 7, 2010)

I think everybody has differences in arm sizes. I have a smaller left side than right despite using unilateral exercises. It's just how we are, we have a dominant side that does all the work outside the gym (writing, picking up things etc) and this causes it to be bigger than the other side.

Sometimes it can be due to neurological problems but half an inch difference does not seem like much to me.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 7, 2010)

My left arm is 1/2" bigger than the right w/ a distinctly better peak. My left foot is also 1/2 shoe size bigger than the right, and I get adjusted intermittantly for a slight difference in height from left to right leg. Its very common.  

Are they both equally developed otherwise? If not you could do a couple extra reps on the smaller size if there's a lag from the injury. But generally its just normal to have a little asymmetry left to right side.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 7, 2010)

T_man said:


> half an inch difference does not seem like much to me.



Agreed, half an inch normal. If they were exactly the same size, that would be abnormal, although it'd be a good abnormal


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 7, 2010)

My situation is more extreme.  Surgery for fractured humerus leads me to having a left arm now about one inch smaller than my right.  What I'm doing is trying to utilize dumbbells as much as possible for exercises so that right arm can't pick up slack when using bar.  Also, I'm trying to be sure that my contractions for left arm associated exercises are the same as for my right, meaning I don't try to swing to lift the weight and ensure form is the same for both arms while working them.  So far it's working.  9 months ago my left arm was over 3 inches smaller than my right and now it's only an inch difference.  Hoping to hit half an inch in the next 6 months after which I really don't care as the difference would be negligable.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 7, 2010)

the answer is obvious. geez people. switch hands when jacking off. 


sorry if this wasn't the appropriate time for inappropriate humor


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> the answer is obvious. geez people. switch hands when jacking off.
> 
> 
> sorry if this wasn't the appropriate time for inappropriate humor


 
That'll only get your other arm more ripped, too many light reps in one sitting, he's looking to bulk the other arm lol.

On a serious note though, kind of taking your idea in an expended direction, it would help if you start using your other arm more for practical everyday things.  For example it's our subconscious tendency to use the dominant arm when carrying groceries, pushing ourselves off a couch, grabbing the door, etc.  Flip that around and your other arm should get bigger.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 8, 2010)

Due to an ankle fracture my calves are sized different. Strength and range of motion different as well. I've found that training them separately (unilaterally) using the same weight/reps/sets is helping to even them up.


----------



## MyK (Apr 8, 2010)

train with dumbells instead of barbells when possible.

hit the weaker side first and them match the reps with the stronger side.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 8, 2010)

Great advices so far.

Also don't forget to LHJO whenever possible.

GICH!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2010)

My advice is don't worry about it.  That's pretty normal.  Look at pictures of elite bodybuilders and you will see the same thing.


----------

